# سكر برازيلي قريب من المصدر



## تمويل دولي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

1. من المصدر سكر برازيلي قريب 

سكر برازيلي ICUMSA-45
:sm3:للجادين و الباحثين عن المصدر المضمون:
- سكر برازيلي بعيد من المصدر لكميات الشحنات(فوق ال 12،500 طن)
- سكر برازيلي قريب من المصدر 
الكمية المتوفرة سعرالطن مدة الوصول 
25،000 580$ 15 يوم بعد العقد 
50،000 575 $ 10-12 يوم بعد العقد 
50،000 600$ 4 ايام بعد العقد
12500 640$ من 4-8 ايام بعد العقد
هذه الأسعار شاملة العمولات و ثابته ليوم 2/نوفمبر 2010
للجادين التواصل عبر www.771133[at]gmail.com
00966546197872


----------

